# Thinking of Getting a 10 Gallon Tank...



## AngesRadieux (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm thinking of getting a 10 gallon tank and I'd like some help stocking. I've researched a bit, but I've gotten a lot of conflicting information about the needs of different fish in terms of both space and temperature, so I figured I'd just come here and ask for help.

I think rosy red minnows are just adorable fish and I was thinking of getting three or four of those, as I've read they're happiest in groups, but don't really school.

But then I decided I also like black khuli loaches. I've read that they're okay to have in a 10 gallon tank, one site even said I could have 6 of them in the tank, but that number seemed a little high to me, especially since they mentioned also stocking a small school of rosy barbs.

Part of my confusion is as to whether or not loaches and minnows would be able to coexist. At first, I thought absolutely not since I was under the impression the minnows were cold water and the loaches were tropical. However, some sites claimed that the minnows actually can coexist with some tropical fish. Does this sound right to you?

So, basically my question is can I do a loach/minnow tank and if I can how many of each can I have? And do you have any other stocking ideas? I'm open to other options as well.

The kit I'm looking at comes with the 10 gallon tank, a filter, a heater, food, conditioner, and a bacteria sample.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I think your problem with those two species will be the temperature first, and tank size second. Minnows can survive in temps greater than 72f but won't really thrive in them. Loaches need 75 - 82f. 

The minnows are also active swimmers and should have a longer tank 20" or more. If you're really set on getting them, I wouldn't put anything else in with them unless you can find another fish (other than goldfish) that would do well in that temp. range.

If you're open to a different species, a school or dwarf rasboras and a small school of cories might work for you. 

You would also need to bring a sample of your tap water to a pet store and have them test it for ph and hardness and then go from there to see which type of fish would suit you best.

Good luck.


----------



## AngesRadieux (Oct 6, 2011)

Okay. I know that my water's on the soft side because we use a water softener. My local pet store doesn't stock dwarf rasboras. They do have cories, but I haven't found pygmy cories there. Is there another type of cories that would do well in a 10 gallon? I'm thinking of taking a ride to a fish store, though, so maybe I can find those there? I know they have a pretty wide variety of fish... But I don't remember exactly how wide a variety. I haven't been there in years.

Another species I've been looking at is dwarf puffers, but, like the rasboras and pygmy cories, I know I won't find those in the local pet store, so I'd have to drive a bit to get them. Would they be able to handle the car ride? It's not terribly far. Leaving time for me to get lost, which will probably happen at least once, I'd guess maybe 40 minutes. That's not too long a drive for the fish, is it?

Sorry if these questions seem silly. I haven't had a community tank in years, and when I did it was my dad who really took care of it so I don't really have much experience to go on and I'd like to do this right and not accidentally kill any fish.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

AngesRadieux said:


> Okay. I know that my water's on the soft side because we use a water softener. My local pet store doesn't stock dwarf rasboras. They do have cories, but I haven't found pygmy cories there. Is there another type of cories that would do well in a 10 gallon? I'm thinking of taking a ride to a fish store, though, so maybe I can find those there? I know they have a pretty wide variety of fish... But I don't remember exactly how wide a variety. I haven't been there in years.
> 
> Another species I've been looking at is dwarf puffers, but, like the rasboras and pygmy cories, I know I won't find those in the local pet store, so I'd have to drive a bit to get them. Would they be able to handle the car ride? It's not terribly far. Leaving time for me to get lost, which will probably happen at least once, I'd guess maybe 40 minutes. That's not too long a drive for the fish, is it?
> 
> Sorry if these questions seem silly. I haven't had a community tank in years, and when I did it was my dad who really took care of it so I don't really have much experience to go on and I'd like to do this right and not accidentally kill any fish.


 
Not silly questions at all. 

Unfortunately, it will probably take more than one trip to your local fish store. You'll need to cycle your tank and so need to decide if you're going to do a fishless or fish in cycle. Corys are not a great fish to cycle a tank with as they can be a bit more sensitive to water params as opposed to some other hardier types.

And when you add fish to a newly cycled tank, you should only add two or three at a time to let the beneficial bacteria catch up to the tank load. If you add them all at once, you more than likely would have a pretty significant ammonia spike (keeping in mind your tank size) and risk losing all of your fish.

Have you read the stickys here about tank cycling? I'll find and post them here for you if you need to read up on it.

I'd set up the tank, let it run for a few days and then bring a sample of your water to the store where you're going to purchase your fish. If you're limited to local stores, you can see what they're going to have in stock that will work in your tank and most of the chain stores will take requests for shipments if they're going to be able to resell them easily.

Have you considered a tank of male guppies and corys? The males are beautiful and if you keep to one sex, you won't have to worry about them having babies constantly. Platys would work too in that case and they're also very pretty and common fish.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Platy's are awesome, so many colors  Romad's got you pretty much covered here


----------



## AngesRadieux (Oct 6, 2011)

I read it, but I felt a little overwhelmed by it. The tank I'm thinking of getting comes with a bacteria sample. Is that necessary for cycling or does it just speed it up? I'm not too big a fan of guppies. I'll look into the platies. If I can convince my dad, I'll probably get the tank either tonight or tomorrow to at least attempt to start cycling.

I'll probably go to the fish store that's a bit of a drive if I need to ask questions about water parameters because I don't trust the Petco employees. Last time I asked a question there I was told that bettas need to be kept in unconditioned, distilled water and that using water conditioner had killed my fish, which I know is untrue. I haven't been to the other fish store in quite a while, but from what I remember they were pretty knowledgeable since they only sold fish.

The store I'm thinking of going to is called Tropiquarium and it's located in Ocean, New Jersey. If anyone's familiar with it, I'd love input as to whether it really is a better idea to get fish from there or if I should save the time and gas and just go to Petco.

Also, this is the tank I want. Is this as good of a deal as it seems?
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10868052&lmdn=Fish+Aquariums+&amp;+Bowls


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

That looks like a pretty good deal since the heater is included and those can run around $25. I'm not familiar with the setup so have no idea of the bacteria supplement that comes along with it but I can take a really good educated guess and tell you that it will not cycle your tank for you.

If I were you, I'd do some shopping at both stores to see who is going to have the fish that will work well in your tank size and with your water parameters. My guess is that Tropiquarium is going to have more species and better quality than the chain stores (but not always).


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I have 5 male guppies who happily patrol their 10g tank! I'd really recommend them as they really seem to bond with each other.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I am with Romad - I doubt the bacteria supplement will do anything. I'd do it the traditional way - add some ammonia or fish food and wait til the ammonia and nitrite have spiked then gone to zero, then the nitrates go to 40. A 50% water change after that, and you are ready for some fish.

If you don't like guppies, have a look at Endler's livebearers. Smaller, cute cousins of the guppy, and absolutely stunning.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Actually, get females and males! :S 3:1 (female to male) Ratio. I just learned the hard way that males are sometimes aggressive towards eachother.


----------



## lamberb2 (Jan 18, 2012)

In all honesty, i would dish out an extra 30$ and try to get a 20g tank, or a 29g tank, it opens up your choices by alot and the bigger the tank, the easier it is to take care of. But, if a 10 is all you can get for now, i would get a small school of tetras. They stick together quite a bit, My neons do anyways, and there pretty to look at.


----------

